# Southern California Toy Poodle breeders



## Prada’s mommy (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi, 
I’m currently in search for a solid white pure bred female toy poodle. I’m located in Southern California and I would prefer to view the puppy in person. Does anyone have any recommendations? or know any breeders in any part of Southern California? I would be a first time poodle owner but I do own a toy Maltese.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Until some members drop by with additional recommendations, you'll find a partial list of breeders here along with some additional resources. The Poodle Club of America will have regional breeder referral people listed on their website, or search for Poodle Club of (your city or state) for recommendations:

I can tell you that it'll be almost universal that breeders recommended by PF members are doing proper health testing, diversity testing, know their strengths and weaknesses of their lines and always breed to better them.

*🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩  *
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...


If you look thru that list, review the Health information (great strides there in the science), then don't skip the multi state listings, and particularly don't skip the Poodle Club of America Breeder Referral for your region (or search "Poodle Club of ___").

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $1500 to up to $3000 USD at the top end. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your area for the right breeder.


----------



## Prada’s mommy (Dec 17, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> Until some members drop by with additional recommendations, you'll find a partial list of breeders here along with some additional resources. The Poodle Club of America will have regional breeder referral people listed on their website, or search for Poodle Club of (your city or state) for recommendations:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much 😊


----------

